# Recording with fraps/microphone sound too low



## s00pahFr0g (Apr 4, 2011)

Alright so this is basically two separate issues.

First, I recently purchased fraps and have been using it two record gameplay videos of my games with the intention to record commentary as I play them and then upload them to youtube. Fraps records fine, but it gives out huge files(I already knew this) and I was wondering if there was some way I could compress these files without losing too much by way of quality. 

Second, when I try to record my voice while playing a game with fraps my voice is very quiet. I've spend a couple hours trying to fix this, looking around the internet and trying my own ways as well. Nothing appears to be working. I have onboard Realtek HD audio. I have also tried to get the mic to run through audio mix but the sound is still extremely quiet. This is the bigger of the two issues and I want to know how I can get the sound of my voice to be louder than it is on the recordings.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Fraps uses its own proprietary codec, so not all video editors can use it properly. VirtualDub can handle pretty much every type of file, and is very easy to use. See here for more details - How to Convert Fraps to DivX


> Instructions
> 
> 1. Download and install VirtualDub from Downloads - virtualdub.org. This is a freeware program so you will not have to pay to use it.
> 
> ...


For the sound problem, right-click the Speaker icon in the systray and click Recording Devices. Select the microphone with the green checkmark next to it and click the Properties button. Click the Levels tab and adjust the volume and boost sliders.


----------



## s00pahFr0g (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay the compression is working fine. Thank you for that. I did what you said with the sound but it did not get any louder.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try the Listen tab under Microphone Properties.


----------



## s00pahFr0g (Apr 4, 2011)

I can hear myself through it but it's extremely quiet and I can't figure out why. I've messed with the boost and the regular sound, adjusted my system volume, tried telling the sound to run through other devices but none of this works.


----------



## Zeroera (Jan 7, 2012)

I too was having this problem and just now while looking at this forum post found and fixed it.
Windows 7: 
~First click start and type in the search box "Microphone" and hit enter.
~Select Manage Audio devices and under sound click the recording tab.
~Right Click the microphone you are using (I have more than one) and click Properties.
~Next click the Levels tab and adjust the microphone volume. I set mine to 70 and found that I could hear myself in my FRAPS recording well. 
You might want to set the "Only capture while pushing:" setting because I could hear my keyboard strokes as I was talking... or just not saying anything.

Also thanks for the DivX idea above, do you happen to know if YouTube supports that AVI format for uploads?
Thanks!!

PS: Sorry this reply is almost a year late!


----------

